# WNEU Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I recently spoke with a Sergeant there who said they were hurting for folks, so this may be posted again. Its getting tough all over, gang.


*University Police Officer*
Western New England University 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/15/2022
*Application Due:* 04/15/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

University Police Officer
Western New England University Police provide protection to the campus community and property with the primary goals to maintain peace and prevent crime. In addition to investigating complaints and incidents, the University Police enforce traffic and parking regulations, campus rules as well as Federal, State, and Municipal laws and ordinances. Through these efforts the University Police Department helps to ensure an educational environment that is both safe and conducive to learning.
Preference will be given to those candidates having successfully completed an approved full-time municipal police academy. Two years’ experience in law enforcement desired, preferably on a University campus. Must be able to obtain Special Police authority in accordance with requirements set forth by the Police Officer Standards and Training Commission and the Massachusetts State Police, which can be located at the following web addresses:https://www.mass.gov/orgs/post-comm...-state-police-equivalency-guidelines/download
Hours: To be determined; 4 days on 2 days off scheduling format.
Hourly Rate: $21.64/hr. if candidate has a recognized and accepted full time academy;$20.19/hr. if candidate has a recognized Reserve/Intermittent Training Academy. Such candidates will be sent to the Municipal Police Training Council Police Academy and will receive $1.45/hr. raise upon successful completion.
Qualifications:

Possess an Associate’s Degree in Criminal Justice or related field of study, or a Bachelor degree in any field of study from an accredited University or College.

Successful completion of a recognized full time police academy.

Must possess a valid Class D driver’s license.

Must be able to obtain certification in basic first aid and CPR.

Must be able to pass an extensive background investigation.

Must be able to pass a psychological examination and psychologically supportive individual interview.

Must be able to pass initial and random drug tests throughout employment with the University Police Department.

Must possess the ability to obtain a Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms – Class A Large Capacity permit in accordance with Massachusetts General Law Chapter 140, Section 131.Deadline to submit applications is April 15, 2022.
Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse, and dependent children.
Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,900 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.
_In alignment with the University’s commitment to health and safety, all Faculty and Staff are required to be vaccinated and provide proof of vaccination._
To apply to this position please visit http://employment.wne.edu.
Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.


----------

